# Garage sale find



## resabed01 (Oct 5, 2009)

A few weeks back I went to a garage sale and scored. The guy had boxes of computer cards & drives that he purchased at government auctions. The quality of the scrap was very high since these were government computers paid for by tax dollars, not military grade but none the less very good. Aside from the boxes of stuff marked free that i took were 3 Sun Microsystems servers. These things must have weighed 80 lbs each. He had marked on them $1.00 each but wanted to just give them to me to get it out of his garage. I felt guilty so I gladly paid hin the $1.00 each....lol I was confident the PM value of these servers was more than a dollar.

Picture of the Sun SuperSparc II CPU card that was on one of the motherboards. There are about 8 more of these processor cards with two chips each. These should provide some nice yields. I'm going to process some header pins first to cut my teeth on PMs before I go after these chips.

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c298/1981E12/Misc%20stuff/DSCF1067.jpg


----------



## scrapman1077 (Oct 5, 2009)

NICE !!


----------



## glorycloud (Oct 5, 2009)

If you have a good quality heat gun, the cpus come out fairly easily.
Just be sure that you do that in a well ventilated area as those burning
PCB fumes are "no bueno"! Even the header pins come out with the
heat gun.

Have fun, be safe and keep on junkin' Mr. $1.00 wheeler dealer. 8)


----------



## rfd298 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm jealous, I just love Sun Computers.


----------



## netseeker (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice! Those Sun Computers usually have a lot of good stuff in them - very worthwhile to scrap that's for sure.


----------



## ILikeBoats (Nov 13, 2009)

resabed01 said:


> Picture of the Sun SuperSparc II CPU card that was on one of the motherboards. There are about 8 more of these processor cards with two chips each. These should provide some nice yields. I'm going to process some header pins first to cut my teeth on PMs before I go after these chips.



The surface mount chips between the 2 large chips may also have some PMs.


----------

